# Started a new dirted tank need advice coz I'm a noob



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

I set up a dirted tank with organic potting soil I used potting soil of 1.5 inches as a base and capped it with 1 inches with floramax and sand ...does this look okay or I have to make some changes ...advice appreciated




















Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

The soil is a little deeper than ideal for a small tank. If the soil is 100% organic matter, it may release excess nutrients into the water, and become anaerobic. Did you prepare the soil in any way before putting it in the tank?

Be sure you have some species with strong root systems. You may need to do some water changes in the first month or two. Gentle poke the substrate with a chop stick or something similar every few days to release gas bubbles. If the bubbles don't have an odor, they are probably CO2 and not a problem. If they smell bad, like rotten eggs, they are hydrogen sulfide and that is bad.

Good luck! Soil substrate tanks need some special attention at first, then become very easy to maintain.


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks Michael I'll probably redo it again ... thanks for the advice and yeah the soil is oraginc 

Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

And what's the ideal depth of soil that I should do 

Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Does the soil you are using contain any manure? That can cause problems. Does it contain any fertilizers? The "best" soil is ordinary top soil like you would get if you used a shovel in a wood lot somewhere. It should have the bacteria that ordinary soil has, and a mix of loam, humus, clay, etc. But, many people have good results with bagged soil from the hardware store - the cheapest they have. About an inch depth is a good amount for most tanks.


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

The soil I get in my locality is reddish in colour and contains sand ..so I opted for potting soil organic

Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Some sand is not a problem. And, the color is not a major problem, but could mean little humus in the soil. I used river silt, dug from a bank at near water level along a river. It was probably about half sand. It worked fine a couple of times for me.


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Or I could mix some organic vermicopost with the regular soil and lay about an inch of that ... and cap it with one inch of gravel


Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have used vermicompost as an additive to a couple of soil base substrates, with no problems. But, I can't say it did any good either. I think it is very likely that a wide variety of soils will work fine.


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi I just put in the soil again is the dept okay ... advise would be appreciated




















Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Can you put a ruler next to the tank? For a small tank, 3/4" to 1" of soil is enough.


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks Michael the soil depth is 1 inches ...how much should be my cap over the soil

Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

One to 1.5 inches of cap.


----------



## ajaykd62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks Michael

Sent from my Moto C Plus using Tapatalk


----------

